# Who Jetski Fishes?



## Butler879

I have my jetski set up to fish off it, but I really havent caught a whole lot. I was surprised to see a couple other people jet ski fishing when I crossed the 3 Mile Bridge the other day. Anyone on here go out a lot and willing to meet up on the water?


----------



## hjorgan

I have tossed a lure at several jet skis that buzzed me on the flats, but I've never hooked one. Can't find limits or season info anywhere. Let me know what you find out!


----------



## allen529

hjorgan said:


> I have tossed a lure at several jet skis that buzzed me on the flats, but I've never hooked one. Can't find limits or season info anywhere. Let me know what you find out!


I see what you did there!
:blink: lol


----------



## lsucole

I've got a 4 seater Sea Doo LRV model that is set up with a trolling motor mount. It has gull wing type of storage doors that becomes a sun pad when they are closed. It is great for island hopping and wade fishing the barrier islands in La. Works great on the grass flats in Santa Rosa also.


----------



## TinCan

A fellow out of Nofolk Va (JetSkiBrian) has a couple jet ski rigged for fishing , I must say he spent some bucks to have cooler rack ,rod rack such as rocket launcher,extra fuel tank. GPS/FF/EPIRB, even had a heavy plastic canopy/windshield of sorts made for winter fishing in VA.

You can find him on www.stripersonline.com ""Jetskibrian"" , has had a couple articles written about his jetski,rigging , Brain is also a great with camera ,his photos of Birds, lighthouse beach sand dunes as well as others great to view


----------



## Butler879

TinCan said:


> A fellow out of Nofolk Va (JetSkiBrian) has a couple jet ski rigged for fishing , I must say he spent some bucks to have cooler rack ,rod rack such as rocket launcher,extra fuel tank. GPS/FF/EPIRB, even had a heavy plastic canopy/windshield of sorts made for winter fishing in VA.
> 
> You can find him on www.stripersonline.com ""Jetskibrian"" , has had a couple articles written about his jetski,rigging , Brain is also a great with camera ,his photos of Birds, lighthouse beach sand dunes as well as others great to view


Thanks, I have seen the Jetski Brian thing.. but I'm not going that far with it. I just have a removable cooler mount with rod holders. Nothing is permanent and I doubt I will go offshore.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

This is really intriguing. I'd like to have something that I could take out in the shallows and fish, but also scoot around on for fun now and then. This seems like a great idea. 

How easy is it to stand on one of those bigger, three person jet skis? 
Do you just drift, or do you carry a small anchor for when you reach your spot?
Does the cooler really mess up the handling or weight balance?


----------



## Kenton

I helped a buddy I work with setup his skis for fishing. He catches the hell out of specks on the flats.


----------



## flukedaddy

Check out these bad boys.


----------



## jaster

I havent tried it yet? Bet they pull some drag???

I have always wondered why more people dont use em??


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Yea, seems like it'd beat the hell out of kayak fishing. Looks like you'd get all the pro's of a kayak, and then some. 

Only thing I can see a kayak being able to do that a jetski couldn't is go into lakes with motor restrictions.


----------



## JT Powell

I can't tell any difference in handling with mine.


----------



## Brady Bunch

I fish off my ski


----------



## samiams

I have fished off mine as well. go figure the first day and the first fish was a 3-4 ft shark in the broken bottom area south of Destin. couldn't get my knife out fast enough. I like it and its a huge rush...


----------



## Butler879

Where were you guys a year ago when I posted this?!?! I was looking for people to go with! Now I have a boat.. Got rid of the ski


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Do you fish in the winter as well, or does it get too cold on there?


----------



## Needle Fish 69

go get yourself some mirrodines and troll the grass flats going at about idle... I caught an as* ton of trout doin that... also try goin in about 2 ft of water on the flats and you'll nail reds too


----------



## SpeedoJosh

I saw you stand up for a second while fishing for Spanish. Is it pretty stable? I like to stand and cast, can do it sitting, but feels more natural to stand. 
Also, do you anchor at all when fishing flats for reds and specks, or do you just drift?


----------



## SpeedoJosh

From searching they say the Yamaha SUV is the best bc of the two big storage boxes in the rear. Any other Yamahas have those?


----------



## Butler879

All of the skis made in the last few years are very stable. Should not have any issues standing and casting. 

Anchoring would be hard. The safes part to anchor too is under the nose of the ski and you cant reach that while sitting on it. If you anchor to the handle bars you risk fliping the ski depending on water conditions.


----------



## Heineken777

*jet ski fishing*

hey Butler879. if you saw a black and white ski out there fishing at 3 mile, then that'd be me. I usually hit the bridge saturday or Sunday morning now that it's kind of sort of working like two strokes do. I like to anchor off a lot to save fuel unless I troll. send me a message on this forum if you're interested in going out further than the bay, other than that you'll see me out there.


----------



## tigerbait

TinCan said:


> A fellow out of Nofolk Va (JetSkiBrian) has a couple jet ski rigged for fishing , I must say he spent some bucks to have cooler rack ,rod rack such as rocket launcher,extra fuel tank. GPS/FF/EPIRB, even had a heavy plastic canopy/windshield of sorts made for winter fishing in VA.
> 
> You can find him on www.stripersonline.com ""Jetskibrian"" , has had a couple articles written about his jetski,rigging , Brain is also a great with camera ,his photos of Birds, lighthouse beach sand dunes as well as others great to view


I actually went to Middle School with that cat in Isfahan, Iran. He is a good guy.


----------



## Brady Bunch

I stood on the rear of the ski because it was flat calm that day. Although the ski is extremely stable I don't feel like chancing it in rougher water. I have an anchor but haven't used it yet- still trying to figure a few things out but on my ski I can attach the anchor rope on the side of the ski (cleat mount) or on the rear. On this trip I started about 2 miles offshore chasing birds and ended up on the beachfront.



SpeedoJosh said:


> I saw you stand up for a second while fishing for Spanish. Is it pretty stable? I like to stand and cast, can do it sitting, but feels more natural to stand.
> Also, do you anchor at all when fishing flats for reds and specks, or do you just drift?



The SUV was the only 4 person ski (with storage) Yamaha made 99-04. Sea Doo made a ski called the LRV but it's hideous looking IMO.


SpeedoJosh said:


> From searching they say the Yamaha SUV is the best bc of the two big storage boxes in the rear. Any other Yamahas have those?


----------



## Butler879

You could probably do fairly well if you took a spot marker an the navionics app to find three barges and snapper fish on a flat day.


----------



## 85okhai

heres a video of me and my buddies king fishing a little while back in some rough water


----------



## Butler879

85okhai said:


> heres a video of me and my buddies king fishing a little while back in some rough water
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBeM5GBP8oA


I got sea sick just watching that! Crazy! Thanks for sharing! I don't know of you pick up sound on the video.. But it would be cool to cut the music when the drag first takes off.


----------



## lsucole

Brady Bunch, I didn't think my LRV was ugly! the sunpad on the back was wide enough to fit two people fishing side by side off of the back. I also had a removable trolling motor mount for the back deck. It is a GREAT fishing ski!


----------



## SpeedoJosh

I don't understand how that box of minnows didn't fall over into the drink throughout that whole video.


----------



## 85okhai

Butler879 said:


> I got sea sick just watching that! Crazy! Thanks for sharing! I don't know of you pick up sound on the video.. But it would be cool to cut the music when the drag first takes off.


yea i tried that but with the wind blowing so hard it was hard to pick up any sound. and i did puke that day



SpeedoJosh said:


> I don't understand how that box of minnows didn't fall over into the drink throughout that whole video.


i was praying pretty hard for it not to haha. but i was surprised it didnt fall over either


----------



## flukedaddy

Saw this in pcola the other day had to Share....:notworthy::no:...All I can say is WOW.


----------



## reelndrag

Me and andrethegiant have fished off his and had a blast! We have a cooler rack attached to the back with rod holders, working on getting electronics added to them before summer next yr before we venture out in the gulf a ways. We went out on our first trip the last week of snapper season this yr in the bay and I caught a 29" grouper and Andrew caught a red snapper and a Spanish, like I said it was a blast!!


----------



## JetSki Fisherman

Heineken777 said:


> hey Butler879. if you saw a black and white ski out there fishing at 3 mile, then that'd be me. I usually hit the bridge saturday or Sunday morning now that it's kind of sort of working like two strokes do. I like to anchor off a lot to save fuel unless I troll. send me a message on this forum if you're interested in going out further than the bay, other than that you'll see me out there.


Heinken 777, man Ive been looking for someone to jetski fish with so give me a shout. I live in fairhope alabama and am always looking for someone to go out to the rigs with and troll and maybe get some big ones. my number is 251-583-0367 or [email protected]


----------



## MrFish

JetSki Fisherman said:


> Heinken 777, man Ive been looking for someone to jetski fish with so give me a shout. I live in fairhope alabama and am always looking for someone to go out to the rigs with and troll and maybe get some big ones. my number is 251-583-0367 or [email protected]


Are you talking about the rigs right off of Ft. Morgan?


----------



## JetSki Fisherman

yes and any offshore for that matter


----------



## 153 Large fish

*Love jet ski fishing*

I fish off my modified jet ski...would love to go with a group of jet skis.


----------



## JetSki Fisherman

*call me*

give me a shout next time you head out. I have some friends that bring their jet ski rigs down from Birmingham a few times a year and they go out like 10 miles. The key to jetski fishing though is not to go alone. Thats why I'm looking for some company along with someone to show me some techniques for getting some big ones in the cooler. with that all this being said give me a call and lets head out sometime. 251-583-0367. Barry


----------



## FCH

I have been trying to fish from a SeaDoo for the last several months. Standing and casting is no problem. Even had two adults standing and casting at the same time on one ski (calm morning). Drifting and casting over grass: no problem. Trolling around the pass: learning curve. Tangles, over corrections steering with my foot, dropped items, rougher water, traffic, cluster. Ready to try again. I really really want to go outside and bottom for snapper, up to 10 miles, good to perfect conditions only. I am more or less ready but won't alone. Inshore after lunch. I might be available the next two weekends.


----------



## FCH

I just realized this thread was really old but went ahead and made a suggestion regarding the possibility of a PWC fishing section...


----------



## FCH

*50+ mph skiff with casting platform *

Yes they are stable enough to stand (in the foot wells) and cast comfortably. In fact if its not too rough I can stand on the seat and get a much better view (while trying not to get caught off guard by an occasional wake). 
I will try to post a pic (first time) of Sunday morning Nov 6...


----------



## FishingAddict247

I'm just about done rigging my 2018 jetski for fishing. 
I'm looking for someone to go with. I live in Pensacola, FL. Let me know if you are interested. Text me (850) 346-3078. Here are some pictures of my ski.


----------

